# FS: 2009 Murano 20 inch wheels black & carpeted mats



## nissan'd (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a used set of 20 inch 2009 Murano wheels and a brand new set of black 09 carpeted floor mats

asking $650 for the wheels shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states 

asking $85 shipped for the floor mats


----------



## binkoman (Jan 27, 2010)

nissan'd said:


> I have a used set of 20 inch 2009 Murano wheels and a brand new set of black 09 carpeted floor mats
> 
> asking $650 for the wheels shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states
> 
> asking $85 shipped for the floor mats


Do you still have these wheels?


----------



## nissan'd (Oct 17, 2009)

wheels are sold. mats still available


----------

